

OpenGL 4.4 is launched - glhaynes
http://www.opengl.org/discussion_boards/showthread.php/182296-Official-feedback-on-OpenGL-4-4-thread?p=1252885#post1252885

======
comex
The discussion on the forum is interesting, especially this post:

[http://www.opengl.org/discussion_boards/showthread.php/18229...](http://www.opengl.org/discussion_boards/showthread.php/182296-Official-
feedback-on-OpenGL-4-4-thread?p=1252920&viewfull=1#post1252920)

(However, it's incorrect regarding patents, as stated later.)

~~~
pjmlp
Not really, as I can understand from the whole discussion Mesa will need to
join Khronos if they ever want to fully implement OpenGL 4.4.

------
miga
Especially welcome are DirectX-porting helpers. Other changes are performance
tuning, as far as I have seen.

------
niuzeta
finally time to get the new red book... _grumble_

~~~
GuiA
I don't think there is going to be a redbook for 4.4, seeing as the last
edition (for 4.3) was published last April...

~~~
H3g3m0n
That one probably took a lot longer as it was a complete rewrite to deal with
the core profile. 4.3->4.4 would only have to add the 4.4 stuff in.

4.4 doesn't seem to be a major change. Only adding some buffer stuff, DX10
compatibility and mega-texturing.

~~~
zero_one
They probably wont put out another edition just for 4.4. They didn't for 3.3
and after all the complaints the 7th edition received, I doubt they'll put out
another insignificant update.

